# PUBG hauptsächlich wegen China erfolgreich



## NOT-Meludan (30. Dezember 2017)

*PUBG hauptsächlich wegen China erfolgreich*

Interessant zu sehen, dass der Erfolg von PUBG hauptsächlich von China abhängt. Damit sind z.B. auch die Spielerzahlen hinfällig in Steam, weil CSGO oder DOTA2 dort nicht über Steam erhältlich sind und über eigene Clients gespielt werden müssen, die nicht in Steam gezeigt werden. Auch Rocket League kann über Steam nicht mehr direkt erworben werden.

reddit-Thread
Twitch-Clip
PC Gamer-Artikel

Damit ist PUBG wohl deutlich "überbewertet" vom Erfolg, da drei andere große Spiele mal nicht in Steam gespielt werden können. Also sollte man die Zahlen auch in  Zukunft mit einer gewissen Skepsis betrachten.


----------

